# Bella Sophia - Born July 10, 2010



## venusrockstar

Bella was born on July 10th, 2010 at 12:51am. She weighed in at 7 lbs 9.4 oz and was 19" long. My labour lasted 9 hrs and 20 min. 

****EDITED TO INCLUDE BIRTH STORY***
----------------------------------------------*

Both Tuesday and Wednesday I had the most severe period-like cramps in the world along with a lot of pressure in my lower abdomen, thighs and hips. It was so bad that I could barely get in and out of bed. Early Thursday morning I woke in the middle of the night to these horrible tightenings. I thought I was in labour because they were coming every 3 min apart, so we went to the hospital. They monitored me for a few hours and the contractions just died off and they sent me back home since there was no change in my cervix. 

Thursday afternoon and evening went pretty good...went to bed and then early Friday morning I started getting the contractions again, only this time much worse. I was crying out in pain this time. I was delaying going to hospital again because I didn't want to be sent home again...but hubby made me go since I was in so much pain. We got there and when they checked me my cervix had dilated to 5cm (it was 3cm when they checked thurs)...and since there was a change, they had to admit me to the hospital. Only, my contractions stopped and were like 15-20 min apart. Eventually, they had to break my waters and put me on petocin to get things going. 

When I got to about 6cm I couldn't stand the pain any longer, so I got an epidural. It was my hero *LOL* From there on out, I couldn't feel a thing. My hubby and I watched Lord of the Rings and ate popsicles. I had a 2hr nap right before pushing heh. 

I pushed for 2 hrs and ended up getting a small tear so had to be stiched up from that. The baby had a bowel movement when she was still in the womb, so had a bit of meconium. Went back to the recovery room with our baby and she was only in the room with us for about an hour until she really started fussing. Her forehead was drenched and her little chest was pumping like crazy...so we called the nurse in. She had a fever and they took her to monitor her heart. From there, she got put into an incubator and hooked up for monitoring. Well, she ended up having a lot of mucus because of the meconium...and had something called Transient Tachypnea of the Newborn (TTN). Sooo..from there she got hooked up to an IV along with a feeding tube. It was hard because we couldn't hold her and feed her etc. I was devastated that I couldn't establish breastfeeding and that she had to have a tube. I have been expressing and pumping in hopes that I can still breastfeed. 

I got released yesterday, but Bella has to stay in the hospital a bit longer for monitoring. I cried on the way home because it was so hard leaving without my baby. All my baby things, seeing her room etc depress me and I cry on the spot..because I just want her home. We went into the hospital again last night to see her and she had improved!!! She was out of the incubator and had both the IV and feeding tubes removed! Basically now, we are waiting on her to see if she can properly feed without choking (due to the TTN). So last night we got to give her her first bath and got to feed her formula (still upset about not being able to breastfeed at the moment)..got to hold and rock her. It was the best feeling ever, to be able to hold her in our arms. 

I'm thinking she will probably be home in the next couple days or at least by the weekend because she seems to be doing really well with her bottles. I can't wait to bring her home!!

On to some pics:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v250/metalmissy/Bella021.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v250/metalmissy/Bella018.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v250/metalmissy/Bella035.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v250/metalmissy/Bella025.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v250/metalmissy/Bella011.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v250/metalmissy/Bella061-1.jpg


----------



## rainbows_x

Congratulations hun!

xxx


----------



## tiggerlix

congrats hun
xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations Hun and well done :flower: xx


----------



## sophd

Congratulations hun!! Can't wait to see pics!! xx


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats hun very well done mama


----------



## JayeD

Congrats! Such a quick labour! Pass the labour dust onto the rest of us so we're all having quick labours!


----------



## merlotgirl

Congrats Hun!!!


----------



## oneandtwo

Congrats!


----------



## kmac625

Congrats hun!


----------



## gina8177

Congrats!


----------



## JASMAK

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## aob1013

Lovely news! Congratulations! x


----------



## kirstylm

Well dome Hun congratulations xx


----------



## EmmaM2

Congratulations. Look forward to some pics and the birth story. x


----------



## bfphopeful

Congratulations babes!


----------



## justmarried24

Congrats hun! 
xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh congrats hun -well done mummy!!

Looking forward to the birth story and pic xxx


----------



## vac_uk

huge congrats x x


----------



## hayzeb

Hoooooooooooooooooooraaaaaaaaaay!! Congrats :)


----------



## scrummy mummy

congratulations hun xx


----------



## Cinnamon

:wohoo: congrats hun!!!


----------



## venusrockstar

I have edited my first post to include the birth story!


----------



## hayzeb

Congrats she is gorgeous, I hope she is home with you soon xx


----------



## MrsVenn

Congratulations, she's beautiful!


----------



## bibswy

awww.. she is so lovely. You must be very proud xx


----------



## happy_mom

Congrats


----------



## KiansMummy

Aww she is beautiful well done hun xx


----------



## Embo

congratulations, she's beautiful, i hope you get to bring her home soon x


----------



## EmmaM2

Beautiful little girl. Sorry things haven't gone to plan but i really hope she is home with you soon. x


----------



## missmousemum2

Congrats on your little princess! Hope you have her home with you soon! xx


----------



## waitin4numb3

aww what a wee dote!shes lovely,hope u get her home soon & well done mummy! xx.


----------



## zolwis

OMG how gorgeous is she?! well done!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmalj80

Beautiful little girl, Congrats.


----------



## MommahSarah

congrats mama!! shes gorgous!! also has pretty much the same name as my future baby girl. a few differences but congrats!


----------



## ohmybabybump.

congrats!! hope she comes home soon! she's gorgeous!


----------



## ika

Aww, she is beautiful! Congratulations :cloud9:

I have had 'Sophia Bella' (the reverse of Bella Sophia) at the top of my names list for many months so I definately approve of the name te he. :kiss:


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Congratulations, she is gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Dbaby129

she is so beautiful... congrats


----------



## Spiderspinz

Awww wow shes so cute congrats!


----------



## venusrockstar

The hospital told us last night that she may possibly be released today!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## venusrockstar

UPDATE!

Just got a call from the hospital and my baby girl is being released today at noon...only 2 more hours until my sweetie comes home!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congratulations, she's adorable!! x


----------



## Baby France

Congratulations, she's gorgeous x


----------



## venusrockstar

Here are some of her professional pics I had taken.
 



Attached Files:







BELLA.JPG
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 7









BELLAbasket.JPG
File size: 37 KB
Views: 7









BELLArose.JPG
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## stardust22

Wow they are beautiful!!!
x


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats! She is gorgeous!


----------



## babyhopes2010

shes perfect...wat a beautiful name xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

She's gorgeous! Great pics & beautiful name!


----------

